# Trying to remember a certain webcomic?



## ChapperIce (Dec 9, 2008)

LOL NEVERMIND I FOUND IT  

http://ninetynines.comicgenesis.com/d/20071001.html if anyone's interested in what was driving me crazy.

I seem to be watching the artist and I found it by actually checking my messages for once!


----------

